# Destroyed by Smelvis



## Ducrider (Feb 4, 2010)

Everyone already knows what a great BOTL Dave (Smelvis) is -- with all he does for the troops, not to mention all he does for the rest of us.  Well, he's gone above and way beyond once again. I should have known better than to ask him about some of his favorite CCs... two days later, these show up. :faint::faint:










I feel fortunate to have gotten to know the great group of guys we have here in WA -- it is truly humbling to be surrounded by such great BOTLs like Dave. Thanks doesn't do it -- but thanks so much, Dave. My journey to the dark side is now well underway.


----------



## Bunker (Jul 20, 2010)

That is awesome! Dave truly knows how to blow you out of the water.


----------



## Firedawg (Nov 8, 2010)

TUBO's!!! I still dont know why but when I see tubos they just get me going. Awesome bomb. That should help you make a decision on a good CC. So which one are you gonna burn first? I would go for the Monte Petit and work left  enjoy and Nice hit Dave as usual.


----------



## HydroRaven (Oct 10, 2010)

Dang! That is a lot of cigars.

I remember a couple months back Dave bombed the heck out of me with Fuentes. He truly is a great brother. I have seen bombs before but Dave nukes people into oblivion.


----------



## Mr_Black (Dec 1, 2010)

WOW!! I think that I felt the concussion of that here in Florida! Nice hit Dave!!! Russ you will certainly be enjoying those for a while! Enjoy!


----------



## FridayGt (Oct 24, 2010)

Holy crap! Destroyed doesn't even begin to describe it! lol. Dave is not too familiar with the subtlety... lol


----------



## curtis (Jan 23, 2011)

DAMN................

AGAIN..............DAMN.............


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

Dave is a great BOTL and this just shows it some more! What an awesome CC bomb, that is a huge stash of the delicious ISOMs! Enjoy them because they are GOOD!


----------



## deep (Mar 13, 2009)

That is EPIC!!! :twitch:

Dave can really bring the destruction!!!


----------



## beercritic (Feb 13, 2011)

Damn!

.


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Well done my friend.  I think this is the only thread I decided to look at before heading out to Day 3 of the herf. I sat here starring with glazed eyes at all of those beautiful cigars. Then, before I knew it, it was already night and I missed the damn herf! You punk Dave!!! JK, that is a very very beautiful bomb. Ok, i gotta run now!


----------



## Johnny Rock (Jun 25, 2010)

Smack Down!!!! :faint:

Awesome Dave, way to get rid of all your dog rockets....LOL.

Enjoy those smokes Russ :ss


----------



## canuck2099 (Oct 13, 2010)

That would explain the tsunami we had here yesterday !!!!! In Canadian taxed cigar terms....that bomb is probably worth close to $700 !!!!! What an unbelievably generous BOTL !


----------



## txemtp69 (Oct 26, 2010)

awesome hit... well done Dave


----------



## 4pistonjosh (Nov 10, 2008)

Man that's freakin great


----------



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

Great hit Dave... That's definitely a generous and kind gesture introduction to the CC underworld!


----------



## Vicini (Oct 10, 2010)

Holy shit


----------



## ShawnBC (Feb 28, 2011)

canuck2099 said:


> That would explain the tsunami we had here yesterday !!!!! In Canadian taxed cigar terms....that bomb is probably worth close to $700 !!!!! What an unbelievably generous BOTL !


So true, almost each of them retails between 30 and 60$ each here in Canada with all the taxes, if not more!

Incredible :O


----------



## Son Of Thor (Apr 14, 2010)

Thats an awesome bomb there Dave! That will definitely give you a good start with CC's Russ. Enjoy em!


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

WOW! Great bomb Dave! Waay to raise the bar where some of us can't play along, way to ruin it for everyone Dave! (sarcasm)

I just wiki searched "Smack down" and it brought me to this thread.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Johnny Rock said:


> Smack Down!!!! :faint:
> 
> Awesome Dave, way to get rid of all your dog rockets....LOL.
> 
> Enjoy those smokes Russ :ss


Dang John now he knows  :sorry:


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

That is an awesome bomb! Great job!


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

nicely done dave!

where you been russ? good to see you posting again...


----------



## beercritic (Feb 13, 2011)

I am ASTOUNDED at the generosity of folks in this group. Acts like this bombing, are so over-to-top, it's almost unbelievable. 


Joe


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

THAT is am amazing bomb...can't wait to unlock some of the CC forums so I can get info on where to actually get some. You are a lucky guy Russ!


----------



## Ducrider (Feb 4, 2010)

shuckins said:


> nicely done dave!
> 
> where you been russ? good to see you posting again...


Hi Ron! Its finally getting above 40 degrees and raining again here in Seattle, so my interest in cigars is getting rekindled.  Of course -- thanks to Dave I now have 20 tasty reasons to huddle out in my garage, weather be damned.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Russ is a great guy, friend and has been a big help to me. I tried to stuff more in the box so when he runs out I'll give him the next installment


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

I just love tubos. i dunno why.


Also - imagine if they were all filled with Avacado limited reserve's..

now that would be evil!


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

Just came across this thread ! Speechless ! Nice Hit Dave !!


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Holy Chit! Have you gotten up off the floor yet! Have they taken the yellow tape off from the front door?

Dave is another unbelievable great BOTL!


----------



## TXsmoker (Sep 6, 2010)

Thats one heck of a bomb. Nice one Ron.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

TXsmoker said:


> Thats one heck of a bomb. Nice one Ron.


Yeah Ron nice one


----------



## Ducrider (Feb 4, 2010)

smelvis said:


> Yeah Ron nice one


:laugh:


----------



## TXsmoker (Sep 6, 2010)

Sorry about that Dave. You did a great job there. I just had 4 tabs up and replied to the wrong one somehow. I just cant get used to tabs instead of seperate screens.


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

were is that fainting smiley.....



damn dave, fine job.... damn fine job..... that should get him going. lol.


----------



## Reino (Sep 13, 2010)

another late poster.......

WOW! Outstanding bomb Dave ! What a beauty!

Enjoy your trip to the dark side Russ!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

TXsmoker said:


> Sorry about that Dave. You did a great job there. I just had 4 tabs up and replied to the wrong one somehow. I just cant get used to tabs instead of seperate screens.


No worries Bro I thought it was pretty funny, Ron has been a busy boy lately LOL


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

smelvis said:


> No worries Bro I thought it was pretty funny, Ron has been a busy boy lately LOL


Isn't Ron doing an awesome job storing and shipping cigars to the troops too?!?! He has also made tremendous strides on the Bigest Looser, Puff Edition as well...LMAO

Sorry Dave, but I am going to give Ron credit for everything that you do from now on...:woohoo:


----------



## TXsmoker (Sep 6, 2010)

smelvis said:


> No worries Bro I thought it was pretty funny, Ron has been a busy boy lately LOL


You and Ron both. And quite a few others. The bombs have been flying lake crazy the last few weeks. I am sorry about the mix up. For some reason, since its last update my computer has been acting weird. Sometimes when I click a thread it just goes to that page and other times it pops up in another tab. Just a few min of looking around online and I have a dozen tabs up.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

No problem at all Adam it's cool like I said it's pretty funny, if you thew darts at the screen chances are you will hit a Ron bomb thread no kidding


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Ron...errrr....Dave is right, it is pretty funny for sure. An easy error to make seeings how those two are easily the most sincere and generous people on the site. But seriously, I am crediting Ron with everything that Dave does and Dave with everything that Ron does...funny thing is they would come out about even!


----------



## Jeff3C (Jul 1, 2010)

Thats got to be one of the best bombs I've seen here. Look at all those tubes!!

:clap2:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

primetime76 said:


> Ron...errrr....Dave is right, it is pretty funny for sure. An easy error to make seeings how those two are easily the most sincere and generous people on the site. But seriously, I am crediting Ron with everything that Dave does and Dave with everything that Ron does...funny thing is they would come out about even!


yep and anyone that owes Ron money should send it to me  :woohoo: :woohoo: :woohoo:


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Ron & Dave are the same person!


----------



## TXsmoker (Sep 6, 2010)

Aint that the truth. He must be making room to buy the entire years production from Cuba or stock up on his Sultan Sig's. 

LOL @ Kipp. Dave doesnt have his name on any tubes though, or at least not that Ive seen. Maybe I need to see what it would take to get some made for him?


----------



## TXsmoker (Sep 6, 2010)

Rock31 said:


> Ron & Dave are the same person!


How can his multiple personalities live halfway across the country from each other?


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

and Ron...err Dave. What are some of your favorite CC's? LMAO


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

primetime76 said:


> and Ron...err Dave. What are some of your favorite CC's? LMAO


I don't know what Smelvis likes but I like Siglos and any Bolivars and just about anything else LOL


----------



## eggopp (Jul 21, 2010)

Nice hit smelvis... Love all of those stogies and a very generous bombing


----------

